# Observe your thinking



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey!

Its your boy Game...I know i said i wouldnt come back here until i was 100% but i came to talk about changing thoughtpatterns as this has helped me greatly in my recovery.

I know for certain that nearly all of you here have thoughtissues. Your in your head so much that the outside world is diminishing in importance for all of you.

What i have come to find is that all these thinking patterns are basically useless and they dont make you stronger in your sence of self. 
I am currently very identified with my mind and the thoughts in it. And what happens when your in this state is that you mistake the "thinker" to be yourself. You are so desperately looking for your identity that you have made it a personal problem to "figure out" who you are.

And do you really seek to define yourself?

Do you really want to "know" who you are? do you think that you ever will have a total picture of exactly who you are?

I dont think so. I think you just want to be comfortable and feel good in your own skin. And that starts with making yourself STOP the insesent stream of thinking that is going on every day. Your constantly analyzing yourself and beeing so in your head that after a while you nearly dont know how to get out of it..

It is as Eckhart Tolle asys "the moment you stop seeking yourself is the moment you will find yourself".

Now what is confusion really all about?

The very meaning of the word confusion is that "i dont know but i SHOULD know" right?

Try this. The very moment you say to yourself or think to yourself "i dont know who i am" Ask the question in your own head "who am i" and then just sit silent. and you will have gotten a clue in the right direction.

Eckhart claims that we are that we are. Witch means JUST are. Nothing more nothing less. If you go to a psychoanalyst and sit on his couch for years on end and talk about your childhood and adolescence and all the thoughtpatterns you went trough then your going to walk out with a 5000 dollar dossier with ALL the answers to who you are. But im pretty sure youll ask yourself isnt there something more to who am than this?

Isnt there something more deep and more significant to me than words scribbled on paper?

and ofcourse your right.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I love this









And I think you are SO DAMN right. I have realized that my thoughts are THE main problem and that is nice to know, I think. Whenever I just stop analysing "Is this fun to me? Is this what I really want? Do I live MY life or someone else's? Will I be happy again" and just LIVE without questioning everything I detect myself enjoying stuff and regaining strength. If I do not worry about the future, but just live the moment, I am able to be happy again. At least, for periods and that is great, isn't it???

When I think: "Gosh, I cannot bear this forever" life is a torture. When I do not think, there is simply no "this", everthing is ok









I am really convinced that all is just in our minds!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice post


----------



## dazednconfuzd (Apr 21, 2012)

i am soglad to have read this becuz i analyze everyhig i do. that has got to be my biggest stesser with this dp. i watch how i do n say everything.but like seriusly so glad u posted it.


----------

